# medina ohio, sub needed apartment complex



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

like the title said, i need a sub near medina ohio. an apartment complex with long entrance road and individual driveways. email [email protected] or call 330-264-1287 and leave message, name and #. thanks, pete


----------

